# No period 2 negative tests



## caz2oo8

Hey guys.

just wanted to know if anyone out there can help me?

I'm 20 yrs old, Been in a relationship for 3 years now. I am on the Loestrin 20 Contraceptive pill, and have NEVER missed a period until now. I was due to re-take my pill Mon 5th May after having my break (where i should have had a period, as normal) but i didn't come on. I took my pill as normal for the next three days as told 2 do so by the nurse in the clinic, but then i became worried i could be pregnant so have stopped taking it again (also hoping i will come on my period).
I have just taken another test today and it showed negative. I am experiencing lower abdominal pains (more uncomfortable rather than pain mind) almost feel as though i am coming on my period at times, but i check & there is nothing there at all! also getting lower back pain. I am tireder in the days & snappy with my partner, which isn't good as it causes arguments. i was a little stressed at the start of the month but i am a worrier in general and this has never affected my periods in the past.
My boyfriend is really happy at the moment with the thought of me being possibly pregnant, and this is upsetting me as tests are showing negative im so confused!
please help
thank you -x-


----------



## StirCrazy

Moved to Pregnancy Club as girls in this section could probably help more than in the other forums you posted.


----------



## Blah11

Hmm. There is a chance of getting false negatives and your symptoms do sound like pregnancy. I got really bloated and had mild cramping before I realised I was pregnant so I thought I was just going to have a period soon. Best thing to do is go to the doctors and get tested there. They're able to determine your HGC levels and if there is any you're obviously pregnant.

Good luck :)


----------



## mugzy

There are people who take longer to test positive with a HPT. A quantitative HCG blood test will give the exact level of HCG in your blood and will let you know without a doubt. Even if you're not pregnant, you should see a doctor to find out why your period didn't arrive. Good luck, hope you get the result you want :hug:


----------



## caz2oo8

Thanks guys.

I'm just so all over the place i just what my mind 2 be settled. so to the doctors i shall go.
I've got to the point now as well where iv though i might be preggers so much now that i want to be and will be disappointed if im not, but i suppose im young and have plenty of time yet.
I was thinking as I'm quite a small person (weight wise) if this could affect my hormone levels, being on the pill as well? just weird how i haven't come on as its never happened to me before.


----------



## BeckyBoo

Weight only tends to effec the menstrual cycle if you are extremely underweight, nearing or are anorexic.

I would go see the doctor, if you are regular as clock work with the pill then it's worth getting checked out. It took me 6days to get my BFP..


All the best.


----------



## Linzi

I didnt get a positive until I was 7 (ish) weeks pregnant and Id already taken two others and got false positives. You never know. But if you go to the docs their tests might be more accurate than home ones, especially if you're buying cheapies :)

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## caz2oo8

what does BFP mean? sorry 
7 weeks wow! thats madness. i bought the clear blue test so it should have been accurate but i suppose these things differ with people. i have another one which i will do next weekend now, but get an appointment this week as well.


----------



## BeckyBoo

Sorry, BFP - Big fat positive.

x


----------



## reallytinyamy

def worth a trip to gp. even if it turns out you're not you may be able to find out why the missed period. 

Good luck


----------



## leeanne

I'd go see your doctor and get tested hon! :hugs:


----------



## caz2oo8

Yup defo ringing my GP tomorrow as iv been getting some sharp pains on the sides of my stomach this evening and its really uncomfortable. I am also now getting a feeling im actually coming on (if you know what i mean) but theres nothing there. I am going to the toilet a little more than usual as well, but i doubt this would happen in early stages would it?


----------



## mugzy

Going to the toilet more often than usual was my first symptom... started 2 days after I ovulated. Definitely could be a symptom!!!


----------



## caz2oo8

Hey,
Today i was in work i felt fine until the last couple of hours i started getting lower back pains, and a tingly feeling all over my body (almost like pins & needles but not as bad) iv come home to find brown discharge in my pants but quite heavy, its not like blood its almost like when you are just finishing your period. do you think i could just be coming on my period? even though i missed my period 2 weeks ago? or could it be anything else?


----------



## mugzy

Have you seen a doctor yet? 

Brown blood is usually old blood, it could be the start of your period. You really should see a doctor - whatever's happening it isn't just a normal period.

Good luck and keep us updated
:hug:


----------



## caz2oo8

Aww im worried.
I haven't seen a doctor yet as i called them and they said the next appointment available in evenings as i work is the 4th June, so far away and i know this needs 2 be seen to as soon as poss


----------

